# Getting A Restricted License For A Turtle



## sebbie0983 (Oct 17, 2007)

I currently own two emydura subglobosa turtles or painted turtles and am trying to upgrade my recreational license to a restricted license so I can add one more to my collection and hopefully breed these cool things one day. I sent a request to EPA and finally they've replied with this:
Hi to upgrade you licence to include a Restricted Endorsement you will need the following:

A Letter stating your full name, Licence number and address.

A cheque or money order for $167.00 and also at least 2 of the following:

A reference from a former or current employer who keeps these animals and has held a licence for an extended period of time
References from 2 herpetologists
A certificate stating you have successfully completed a course in handling these animals
Photocopies of papers of journals that you have written 
You have held a Damage Mitigation Permit for at least 12 months
The only way I can see to obtain this is to get the two references and write a small paper on these turtles, although I'm not part of any club and the breeder I purchased these off I'm not in contact with so It'll be difficult to get these references. Could anyone please offer a suggestion to me regarding this, possibly someone who has been through this before, thanks


----------



## wood_nymph (Oct 17, 2007)

wow what state asks for all that, that's crazy good luck


----------



## davehughes (Oct 17, 2007)

sounds like queensland ....

don't you just love legislation drafted by committees of people who are lawyers...


----------



## sebbie0983 (Oct 18, 2007)

yeah guys, my names Dave, I'm 24 and I love these creatures and yeah I'm from the Gold Coast in Qld. I think it's a way for the authorities to sift through the people that are trying to make money (which I can't see would happen) and the people who genuinely want to out of a love for these reptiles, thanks


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 18, 2007)

And what exactly makes you a herpetologist?


----------



## iceman (Oct 19, 2007)

i didn't need any of that stuff to get my restricted lic, for my reptiles.


----------

